# Windows Media Player CODEC130 Missing



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Downloaded Windows Media Player 9, and tried to play a Windows Media Player VIDEO clip (which has audio, also) from the Net, but was told it wouldn't play because Codec:130 was missing .

It referred me to a site called VoiceAge, and I spent about 20 Minutes trying to locate it with no luck on that site.

ANY ideas where the mysterious Codec:130 may be found/downloaded?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

See if this helps http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b7-dcc9-466b-b0c4-04db144bb601&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Went to the page, but the codec package was for XP, however on same page was a short message to effect about downloading codec's for 6.4 if problems in running embedded URL's in a website, so I downloaded/ran them and I still get the same message 

"You've encountered an error message C00D10D1 while using Windows Media Player. The following information might help you troubleshoot the issue. 

Codec is missing
Windows Media Player cannot play the file (or cannot play either the audio or video portion of the file) because the Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net (130) codec is not installed on your computer. 

The missing codec might be available to download from the Internet. To search for the Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net (130) codec, go to the WMPlugins.com Web site"


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Maybe this http://www.wmplugins.com/ItemDetail.aspx?ItemID=595


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I tried the site, it told me to go to the VoiceAge site -- whaih I had tried before -- and did another search with no luck.

I wonder if this codec is no longer available for 98SE?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you try installing the one from VoiceAge?


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I could not find any reference to the Telecom ACELP.net (130) codec on the site, and used their search function also.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

There only is one codec for ACELP.net, so that has to be it (130). Go here http://www.voiceage.com/acelp_eval_eula.php, scroll down, click on Accept, download acelp_net.exe and run it.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I'll try that when I get back later, was taking quick look at my post before leaving. 

Found that some sites will load & run ok, but main trouble seems to be with .wmv types; one site uses streamcam.htm & it ran fine on WMP 6.4, & runs on 9.0


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Not to change the subject, but why are you still using Internet Explorer 5.5 and haven't made the upgrade to Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1?  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

*stantley*

Downloaded the Codec a few hours ago, and everything so far is working well :up: haven't tried it yet on all modes but looks good so far.
I think wht threw me off in finding that codec was I kept expecting to see a reference to '130' in its title -- probably looked at it several times without realizing what it was.  Thanks for the help with this!!

===============================
*flavallee* I keep intending to, but haven't got around to doing so, though I guess I should.
I'm also using Word2000 (Vers. 9.0.3821) SP-1 .... another oldie


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft Office 2000 is fine for Windows 98SE. Microsoft Office 2003 won't install in it anyway, and there's no need to spend the money for it, even if it did.

Internet Explorer 6.0 SP1 has a lot more enhancements and security features than Internet Explorer 5.5, so you really should make the upgrade when you have a chance to.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Going back to Word .... I read, or heard, that the XP version of Office is incompatible with anything before Office2003.

I have several Meg's of Word2000 .doc files (and some Word97 .doc files on 3.5" floppies) including Genealogy stuff, and several .wdb files, so was just curious if XP version will handle them, or I've a serious .doc / .wdb problem looming?


----------

